# GT: Clippers vs. Magic (3/16)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Wed Mar 16, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Quinton Ross / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Jameer Nelson / Steve Francis / Grant Hill / Dwight Howard / Kelvin Cato


Notes: Another home game for the Clippers this time against the Magic who the Clippers this season are 0-1 against. Orlando has a 4 game losing streak going into their game tonight against the Kings, so they have been struggling as of late. Both Maggette and Jaric are listed as questionable for the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

For the first time in a loooooong time, we are a rested team, and we certainly have motivation with the Lakers fading rapidly. Although, this will be a tough game, it is winnable. 

IF the coach recognizes EARLY on who is not on their game and don't be afraid to sit Kaman if he's not on. In fact, don't be afraid to pull any of them for the guy that wants to win. Whatever, DO NOT sit Corey!!! Let Wilcox in early. In fact, let's start Z!! No, we need to start fast. Let's just see how Kaman starts ... hell, I don't know.  But, we can win this game.

Once again, I will take one for the team and not watch (the second half).

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Magic lost again to extend their losing streak to 5 as they face the Clippers tomarrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Magic lost again to extend their losing streak to 5 as they face the Clippers tomarrow.



Yeah, im gonna say Clippers should have this one pretty easy.. No guarentee on that... But they should. Any word on Jaric being able to play or not? I havent heard much since the last article the night after he got the pointer.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i pick the magic to win in this game. Clippers might be without both magette AND jaric, not to mention still without shaun. Also, orlando will be playing mad, after loosing 5 in a row. With a 100% healthy magette, perhaps a different story, but with BOTH magette AND jaric out, i dont see the clippers winning it....even if jameer nelson is starting.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> ... magette ... out,


What's up with that? I haven't heard anything about Maggette being injured. What's wrong this time?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

You guys will beat them. They'll be tired from playing Sacto last night.

*Clippers 112*
Magic 102

*Brand 24pts 12rbds*
Francis 20pts 7assts


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> You guys will beat them. They'll be tired from playing Sacto last night.
> 
> *Clippers 112*
> Magic 102
> ...



I hope your right. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i pick the magic to win in this game. Clippers might be without both magette AND jaric, not to mention still without shaun. Also, orlando will be playing mad, after loosing 5 in a row. With a 100% healthy magette, perhaps a different story, but with BOTH magette AND jaric out, i dont see the clippers winning it....even if jameer nelson is starting.



I havent really heard anything about Corey? What happened?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

He fell on his wrist or something in the bulls game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> He fell on his wrist or something in the bulls game.



Well without him and Jaric... Its gonna be a tough night.....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette says that he WILL play tonight.
http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/03/16/sections/sports/pro/article_444628.php



> "I have to play,'' Maggette said. "I've already missed too many games.''


Jaric didn't practiced so am I guessing he will not play.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont want him playing injured. In the last game, he was like 4/5 or something shooting in the first half before the injury. Then he injured the wrist, kept playing, and shot 1 of 6 the rest of the way....

I say start ross and keep him there unless either ross or simmons just starts throwing up bricks. rotate kenny anderson in at the 2 as well.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Clippers-108
Magic-98

I want Rep Points!*


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Its going to be tough to overcome Denver for that final Western Conference playoff spot. They have been playing well lately. The T-Wolves and the Lakers are also battling for that final spot. It would be very gratifying indeed to at least beat out the Lakers even if you do not make the playoffs, although that would be for bragging rights only and affect your lottery pick odds.

Let's just win tonight. Go ahead and beat the MAgic before they roll into Seattle on Friday.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is the link for betting:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=150156


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

orlando 105 clippers 98


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Clippers in a blowout.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

clippers 97
magic 93


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As long as the Clippers win enough games to overtake the Lakers, but not enough to overtake the Nuggets, I'll be happy. :biggrin:

Plus, a Magic loss helps the Nets.

GO CLIPPERS


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I will be interested to hear how Howard does against Brand, especially when the Magic have the ball. Howard is big enough that he should be able to keep his shot from getting blocked by Brand, but I don't know if he is crafty enough


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is starting.
Jaric will NOT play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So far it is Brand vs. Howard in the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard did very well but he got 2 early fouls and will probably not come back in the quarter.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Was Howard able to bother Brand's shots?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand had different ways to scoring, not really posting Howard up yet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 32
Magic 26

The Clippers are shooting well, out rebounding, and out assisting. Good quarter by the Clippers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How did Nelson get his points? Is he blowing by Brunson?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He blew by Brunson once, the rest of his points were jump shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Big guys for the Magic are picking up fouls, Howard has 2, Kasun has 4, and now Turkoglu has 2.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

wow, so the magic are trusting a rookie with 2 fouls to play in the first half?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nelson has 2 as well.

Wilcox just clanked a dunk. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers are starting to play a little sloppy and they are losing the lead.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Does Howard look as good as the Stats say?

BTW, who is calling the game? Are Ralph and Mike still a team?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yes, to both of your questions.

Not a great quarter by the Clippers, WAY too many turnovers which are really hurting them. The two rookie starters of the Magic combined have 29 points. Clippers need to stop Howard and not let Nelson have open shots. On a good note, Chalmers had a great shot at the buzzer!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This quarter is going alright so far, not great but the Clippers are up 9-6 in it. So you can't complain abou that. Someone on the Clippers needs to step up to put the game away.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Chalmers had a great shot at the buzzer!!!


Bah, he is an XU guy :curse:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Feed the ball to Brand to get the Magic front line in more foul trouble


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Feed the ball to Brand to get the Magic front line in more foul trouble


 Exactly.

Clippers are on a nice run and are up 12 right now.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Looks like Mags is killing Francis


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great quarter by the Clippers!
The Clippers are up by 16. Maggette hit some nice shots and everything started to go the Clippers way. It is obvious the Magic are really frustrated, Francis looks reallly pissed off. The offense rebouns are really helping the Clippers, Brand has 6.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok what has Rebarca been eating.. The guy has been doing well for himself.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Ok what has Rebarca been eating.. The guy has been doing well for himself.


 Yes he has.

Clippers up 20!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yes he has.
> 
> Clippers up 20!



Its games like this I almost feel guilty for all the trade Corey talk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick Dunk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh..... 10 point game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, they should have kept Corey and Rebarca in. Kaman has sucked out there this quater.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DON'T BLOW IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AWESOME play by Kaman.. Finally something constructive.....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We should all feel bad for talking about trading Corey.  His stats for march are insane.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Frances is a poor sport.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Francis was a punk tonight!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh man, the Clippers scared me in the 4th quarter. They just didn't play well at all in the quarter. If Nelson had hit that 3 it would have been a 2 point game with all the momentum in the Magic's favor. Good thing though that didn't happen. Kaman had that nice key block but didn't do too well down the stretch. The Clippers made it an unnecessarily exciting finish, the game should have been over in the beginning of the 4th but props for the Magic hanging in and still trying.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Francis wasnt himself tonight, but dang did he show me some PG skills. There were two plays where he never saw the guy he eventually passed it to, and still got it right on the money. Its one thing when youre doing a fast break and to know where everyone is, and estimate where they will be in 2 seconds, but the one pass to howard and the one oop to cato, i dont know how he knew they would be there looking at the replays. 

Magette i think read our trade him thread. lol. Like i said before, if he can play like this ALL the time, and also not throw up bricks at the end of games like he has the propensity of doing, lets keep him. But the problem is magette has these great stretches, and then also has these terrible stretches. Lets hope he keeps up the former...

Hill and francis seemed out of it tonight offsensively


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Magette i think read our trade him thread. lol. Like i said before, if he can play like this ALL the time, and also not throw up bricks at the end of games like he has the propensity of doing, lets keep him. But the problem is magette has these great stretches, and then also has these terrible stretches. Lets hope he keeps up the former...
> 
> Hill and francis seemed out of it tonight offsensively



Hahaha, yeah. Although I must say if clippers want any chance in hell at making the playoffs, Corey is the back they are going to ride. 

Your right though, he needs to become more consistant. But at least he is inproving his stats each year, and he is becoming much better. Id still trade him for Ray Allen, or someone of that quality. But he wouldnt go lightly.

Hill and Francis seemed out of it, but I think its because the clippers played steller defense. They had some of the best rotations Ive seen all season. Brunson was really on his guard tonight, and he made sure to challenge everything that went up (Except for that 4 minute stretch in the fourth). But they pulled it together in the end, and it became a nice little victory.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang, is it that embarrasing to lose to the clippers? After the game, the orlando coach was fired! LOL.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers ward off Magic spell 



> The Clippers dominated the boards, outrebounding the Magic, 44-30, and they were able to withstand their fourth-quarter sloppiness and a monster game from Orlando's 19-year-old rookie, Dwight Howard.





> "I thought Corey was terrific," Dunleavy said. "He came up with big scores when we needed it.
> 
> "He did a nice job attacking the rim. He made some good plays and nice passes."


Clippers have enough Magic 



> Chris Kaman had 16 points and 11 rebounds for the Clippers, who improved to 29-35 and eclipsed last season's win total.





> Corey Maggette was questionable to play with a sore left wrist, but he started and had 31 points and six rebounds and tied a season high with eight assists.
> 
> "I needed to play," Maggette said. "If it's my shooting arm or my leg and I can't run, it's another story. We needed this win, and we just need to get better and stay consistent."


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Francis wasnt himself tonight, but dang did he show me some PG skills. There were two plays where he never saw the guy he eventually passed it to, and still got it right on the money. Its one thing when youre doing a fast break and to know where everyone is, and estimate where they will be in 2 seconds, but the one pass to howard and the one oop to cato, i dont know how he knew they would be there looking at the replays.


I don't remember the Howard pass, but the Kato pass was a set play. They probably run that play at practice a few times a day. The reason why they ran that set play was because he was guarded by Brunson. When you know you can penetrate at will, you can do whatever you want as an offense. Are you guys kdding me with Brunson's D????? It is a joke. Didn't ya'll notice Nelson scoring on him at will?????? He couldn't cover a 2 foot hole with an 8 foot tarp. And how about the run the magic made when Brunson was brought back in the game...... I was NOT impressed with Francis's point guard play. He made bad desicions all night. The clips did a great job at feeding the inside, and getting boards. QRoss was awesome, and I have to say it...... Chalmers played great. The only reason the magic did anything was Howard. If he continues to use the glass and hit 18 footers, he is gonna be UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

Francis is great when he doesn't have to think. The jumper to win a game, or the set alley oop play. When he has to be innovative and use his basketball I.Q. -----> HE STINKS

Hill rolled his ankle in the Sac game on tuesday. Thats why you didn't see his "A" game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Didnt mind brunson's d last night. Wasny any worse than anyone from either team in the first half when almost no D was played. I also like the way he fouls on layups. He makes it borderline non/foul, yet at the same time assuring that the play wont go for an and one. He also sealed the game with his 3 pointer. The magic made most of their run from 22 down to 10 points with chalmers on the floor. Brunson came back, they cut the lead down a little more, but then brought it up again. 

Its going to be great when instead of brunson being our savior, he will be the third option off of the bench after jaric and livingston.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, good win. My Sonics fell apart in Detroit in the final two minutes, but at least the Clippers held on and won. All is not lost.

G-Force


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

clips were up 14 when brunson came in..........


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

(5:21) [LAC] Chalmers Substitution replaced by Brunson 

If I do my math correctly........ that meant the score would have been 97-83 = 14 point margin

(5:11) [ORL 85-97] Hill Jump Shot: Made (14 PTS) 
(4:44) [LAC] Brunson Jump Shot: Missed  
(4:43) [ORL] Howard Rebound (Off:2 Def:8) 
(4:41) [ORL] Howard Turnover: Bad Pass (5 TO) Steal: Maggette (2 ST) 
(4:30) [LAC] Brunson Turnover: Bad Pass (3 TO) Steal: Hill (4 ST)  
(4:27) [ORL 87-97] Hill Driving Layup: Made (16 PTS) 
(4:05) [LAC] Kaman Turnover: Bad Pass (2 TO) Steal: Nelson (3 ST)  Brunsons man with the steal 
(3:54) [ORL 90-97] Nelson Jump Shot: Made (22 PTS)  on Brunson 
(3:51) [LAC] Team Timeout: Regular 
(3:37) [LAC] Brunson Turnover: Lost Ball Possession (4 TO)  

and you wonder why we lose games down the stretch????


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

and guess who made nba.com's play of the night??????

hint.....

it was a halftime buzzer beater


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

(2:48) [LAC] Chalmers Substitution replaced by Brunson 
(2:48) [LAC] Wilcox Substitution replaced by Maggette 
(2:48) [ORL] Howard Free Throw 1 of 2 missed 
(2:48) [ORL] Team Rebound 
(2:48) [ORL] Howard Free Throw 2 of 2 missed 
(2:47) [LAC] Brunson Rebound (Off:0 Def:1) :clap: 
(2:30) [LAC] Simmons Turnover: Lost Ball Possession (2 TO) 
(2:17) [ORL 48-50] Nelson Jump Shot: Made (9 PTS) Assist: Hill (3 AST)  on Brunson 
(2:01) [LAC 53-48] Simmons Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS) Assist: Maggette (3 AST) 
(1:46) [ORL 50-53] Nelson Jump Shot: Made (11 PTS) Assist: Hill (4 AST)  on Brunson 
(1:30) [LAC] Brand Jump Shot: Missed 
(1:29) [LAC] Kaman Rebound (Off:3 Def:1) 
(1:28) [LAC] Kaman Layup Shot: Missed Block: Howard (1 BLK) 
(1:26) [ORL] Cato Rebound (Off:1 Def:2) 
(1:18) [LAC] Brunson Foul: Personal (1 PF)  
(1:18) [ORL 51-53] Nelson Free Throw 1 of 2 (12 PTS) 
(1:18) [ORL] Howard Substitution replaced by Garrity 
(1:18) [ORL 52-53] Nelson Free Throw 2 of 2 (13 PTS) 
(1:04) [LAC 56-52] Maggette Jump Shot: Made (12 PTS) Assist: Simmons (2 AST) 
(0:54) [LAC] Brunson Foul: Personal (2 PF)  
(0:54) [ORL 53-56] Nelson Free Throw 1 of 2 (14 PTS) 
(0:54) [LAC] Brunson Substitution replaced by Chalmers :clap: 
(0:54) [LAC] Kaman Substitution replaced by Ross 
(0:54) [ORL 54-56] Nelson Free Throw 2 of 2 (15 PTS) 
(0:35) [LAC] Maggette Turnover: Lost Ball Possession (2 TO) 
(0:26) [ORL] Nelson Driving Layup: Missed Block: Ross (1 BLK) 
(0:24) [LAC] Ross Rebound (Off:1 Def:1) 
(0:02) [LAC] Brand Jump Shot: Missed 
(0:01) [LAC] Chalmers Rebound (Off:1 Def:0) 
(0:00) [LAC 58-54] Chalmers Fade Away: Made (7 PTS) :clap: 
(0:00) [TBD] Instant Replay: Support Ruling 
(0:00) End Period :cheers: :banana: 

I am showing everyone this to demonstrate how bad Rick was getting burned by Nelson. Nelson had 8 ponts in just under 2 minutes as soon as Chalmers was taken out............. Then Dunleavy had to bring Chalmers back in to stop the bleeding. Chalmers then responded with a clutch shot before the half.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

who sealed the game for the clippers as he has done many times this season with a clutch shot, this one being a 3 pointer? Brunson. Who had to be inserted in at crunch time to get a good foul in there, and to try to balance out their huge run? It was brunson. 

So chalmers made a shot 1.5 hours before crunch time, glad he got a highlight, but when it mattered, brunson came through as he has many times this season. Id take brunson over chalmers 100 times out of 100 when given a choice between the two during crunch time, or during the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> who sealed the game for the clippers as he has done many times this season with a clutch shot, this one being a 3 pointer? Brunson. Who had to be inserted in at crunch time to get a good foul in there, and to try to balance out their huge run? It was brunson.
> 
> So chalmers made a shot 1.5 hours before crunch time, glad he got a highlight, but when it mattered, brunson came through as he has many times this season. Id take brunson over chalmers 100 times out of 100 when given a choice between the two during crunch time, or during the game.



Hahaha, Chalmers was thrown a bone. NBA must have been hard up for highlights this week.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

for some reason i dont get nba tv anymore.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with wanting rick out there during crunch time. The reason behind it is the fact that when he walks on the court, he is one of the smartest players out there. He is good at running the half court offense, and he sees the court pretty well. What hurts him is his althleticism. This hurts his defense against a quick player, which also hurts the team D becuase of all the rotations caused by his inability to cover a man one-on-one. Plus the clippers are a young, athletic team. WIth Rick running ther floor, you can't run. This hurts Kaman and Brand, as they are both big men with some wheels who could get some easy points every night. It also hurts Maggette a lot. That's why I like when Chalmers breaks the tempo up with his speed. I remember 3 fast breaks becuase of Lionel's aggressiveness. He is a valuable asset to this team at the momemt. But I cannot wait until Shawn comes back. :clap: Third time is the charm. Maybe a playoff charm???


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think the coach is trying to get them to fast break a little more though, even with brunson on the court. First half of the season, the clippers had maybe 0.3 fast breaks a game. Now they seem to have at least a few, most led by brunson. Thus we also see an increase in his TO's, at the start of the season it was almost 4-1. But now hes taking more chances. Doesnt pay off all of the time.

One thing that is missing from the cilppers arsenal is the alley oop. With miccinnis running our point and miles and Qrich, we had alleyoops galore. For some reason, magette doesnt like to jump.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> I agree with wanting rick out there during crunch time. The reason behind it is the fact that when he walks on the court, he is one of the smartest players out there. He is good at running the half court offense, and he sees the court pretty well. What hurts him is his althleticism. This hurts his defense against a quick player, which also hurts the team D becuase of all the rotations caused by his inability to cover a man one-on-one. Plus the clippers are a young, athletic team. WIth Rick running ther floor, you can't run. This hurts Kaman and Brand, as they are both big men with some wheels who could get some easy points every night. It also hurts Maggette a lot. That's why I like when Chalmers breaks the tempo up with his speed. I remember 3 fast breaks becuase of Lionel's aggressiveness. He is a valuable asset to this team at the momemt. But I cannot wait until Shawn comes back. :clap: Third time is the charm. Maybe a playoff charm???



Hahah, man... Jeeze... Ok, heres this.. If for some reason Chalmers is put out there and he kicks ***.. I will be happy. I dont want Chalmers to suck, in fact if he became the best PG that ever lived and stayed on the Clippers Id be a happy camper. But I'm realistic and one play vs. all the bad ones this season isn't good enough for me. 

I hope Jaric feels better, because Id much rather see him out there than Chalmers.


----------

